# Donatin food - Where?



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Where would someone donate food to? Someone is moving out and has an extreme amount of food as well as housewares that could be donated instead of thrown out?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I am arranging a massive collection for Pakistan to be sent before end of next week. If you wish to contribute dry items, thank you and most welcome.


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Where would someone donate food to? Someone is moving out and has an extreme amount of food as well as housewares that could be donated instead of thrown out?



Saw this......

gulfnews : Call to donate fresh food items, quality medicines


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Where would someone donate food to? Someone is moving out and has an extreme amount of food as well as housewares that could be donated instead of thrown out?


Try any of the following:

The Shelter
Helping Hands
Union Co-Op

Make sure any donations will get to those in need 
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Five very large boxes (think large shipping boxes that really are too heavy to be even lifted) and havent even gotten to the cold stuff in the fridge which is packed completely full. Have thrown out probly 3 large boxes of outdated stuff by only a few months. I never knew pasta went bad??? But I didnt feel donating that was ok even though I am quite sure some hungry person probly would have liked to have had it. We also have like 4 large boxes of clothes, many with the tags still on (like over 50% of the stuff!!!!!). 

I have seen people who hord animals but never seem a person who just hords 'stuff' of any sort... It was absolutly crazy. 

I will contact these tommorrow. Thank you guys. Its been a very long two days trying to help deal with this mess.


----------

